#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-04
<danubio> hola
<danubio> wenas wenas
<Jalcove> hola buenas noches
<Jalcove> tengo algunas dudas 
<Jalcove> alguien me puede ayudar?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> libertcharrua, noctambulo
<libertcharrua> jjee
<libertcharrua> como has pasado
<libertcharrua> ud no falla nunca siempre al firme por aquí
<magu42> bien y vos?
<libertcharrua> bien
<libertcharrua> investigando como jugar la play en el monitor pc pero no hay solución que me agrade
<magu42> mortadela el canal hoy
<libertcharrua> la tv se ve fea asi quehabrá qeu comprar otra jaja
<magu42> no conozco nada de play , cual es el problema
<magu42> son para tv no?
<libertcharrua> por que puesto a gastar mejor una tv que es para lo que se diseñó el aparatejo este
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> ah eso
<libertcharrua> hay adaptadores pero simepre se ven o con poca resolución o con saltos en la pantalla
<magu42> rompa la chanchita libertcharrua !!
<libertcharrua> jajajja
<libertcharrua> por el poder de oca
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> y tus cosas como han estado todo bien?
<magu42> bien , con mucho frio
<magu42> ni salir quiero
<libertcharrua> igual que acá bámonos para panamá 
<magu42> jjaja  ganas no me faltan
<libertcharrua> o a aruba
<libertcharrua> y también intentando traer a mi prima al lado de la luz 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> eso es mas dificil
<libertcharrua> no te creas anda medio mal por que le entró un virus cojonudo
<libertcharrua> ledice xp protector
<magu42> metele mint pintalo de azul y cambiale menu por inicio   y listo
<libertcharrua> no la deja copnectarse o si conecta demora una hora en cargar la pagina
<magu42> y decile que es un win "special"
<libertcharrua> lo jodido del caso es 
<libertcharrua> que ella tiene información importante para su trabajo ahí no es una opción formatear a lo loco
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> usá un puppy para sacarle la info
<libertcharrua> 256 de ram no creo pueda 
<magu42> sobra
<libertcharrua> pupy se instala en ungb de ram creo 
<libertcharrua> o sea apra poder usar la grabadora
<magu42> mide 108 mb
<magu42> no
<magu42> se instala en ram y fuciona de ahi
<libertcharrua> o instalarselo dices tu?
<magu42> hasta el cd podes sacar
<magu42> no
<libertcharrua> pero con 256 le dara?
<magu42> para levantar la info
<libertcharrua> si yo se que se peude hacer eso
<magu42> funciona con 128
<libertcharrua> pero nos abia que en tan poca ram
<magu42> lo probe para eso un para de veces
<magu42> necesita 128 nada mas
<magu42> un par*
<libertcharrua> puppy +1
<magu42> que sea el de 108 megas
<libertcharrua> puppy +1 por lo menos jajaja
<magu42> hay otros un poco mas grandes
<magu42> con mas cosas
<magu42> pero para esto mejor el mas chico
<libertcharrua> y que estea en ongles no importa ya me se d e memorialas instalaciones jeje
<libertcharrua> voy a probar antes con un antivirus live basado en linux
<magu42> el 5.2 esta casi todo en español
<magu42> basado en ubuntu
<libertcharrua> es verdad que se hbaia empezado a basar en ubuntu lei el año pasado
<magu42> no me acuerdo el nombre , no estoy en mi pc ahora
<libertcharrua> magu42, tengo goole jaja
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> lo tengo en el disco de respaldo de mi pc
<libertcharrua> por lo que lei dr web live cd sirve para sacar el troyano que tiene mi prima
<libertcharrua> http://www.josemariscal.com/blog/2010/02/16/livecd-antivirus/
<libertcharrua> tiene uno de esos troyanos que te dicen que pagues para poder sacar las infecciones que se inventan
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> lo que salva a mi prima y al 99% de los u7ruguayos de caer en esases que nadie pìensa en pagar 
<libertcharrua> por software jaj
<magu42> pero si solo se lo sacas , en dos semanas la tenés de vuelta
<libertcharrua> por??
<libertcharrua> no creo caiga otra vez
<magu42>  y  , porque  va a agarrar otro virus distinto
<libertcharrua> es inteligentuda mi prima
<libertcharrua> a si peor le dejo elñ avast instalado
<magu42> date una vuelta por indetectables y veras en que andas esos montruos
<libertcharrua> pero*
<magu42> ya los conoces
<libertcharrua> ni me acuerdo como se entra al canal jaja ni de que servidor era
<magu42> al canal no entro hace tiempo
<libertcharrua> y a la pagina no pude entrar parece que la levantaron
<magu42> al sitio me referia
<magu42> estubo caida un tiempo , ya no
<magu42> a veces cuesta entrar
<magu42> son algo paranoicos , no sé porque!!  jeje
<libertcharrua> jajajajaja
<magu42> lo gracioso es que son usuarios de windows
<magu42> casi ninguno usa linux
<magu42> usan win  una virtual para hacer las pruebas
<libertcharrua> y si si hacen cosas para eso
<libertcharrua> es lógico
<libertcharrua> peor nod ebriamos hablarlo aqu jajaaj 
<libertcharrua> mas discreción che
<magu42> estaba leyendo el link que me diste . no sabia lo de los anitvirus en livecd
<magu42> ahh si , fuera ese tema acá 
<libertcharrua> yo tampoco pero se me ocurrió que alguno debia haber
<libertcharrua> y com son distros linux no hay problemas lo metes en un pendrive copn unetbottin
<libertcharrua> o com se escriba
<magu42> unetbootin   creo
<magu42> lo tengo en la pc,  sin mi pc estoy perdido :-(
<libertcharrua> jajaj en que stas ahora
<magu42> en la note en frente a la estufa
<magu42> en el cuarto de la compu no se puede estar  
<libertcharrua> y lógico
<libertcharrua> muy sabio lo suyo
<magu42> lupu era !!!
<magu42> http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<libertcharrua> ñácate 
<magu42> ??
<libertcharrua> por decir algo
<libertcharrua> salú
<magu42> vesubio?
 * libertcharrua brinda con grapamiel salerno
<magu42> ahhh  jaja
<magu42> le erré de marca
<libertcharrua> y se fuma los cigarrillos de su hermano
<magu42> que feo libertcharrua !!!
<magu42> en realidad debi decir asi
<magu42> que feo!!! , libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> es que mi hermano es fumador ocasional
<magu42> y vos empedernido jeje
<libertcharrua> si jeje 
<magu42> marchó el hermano de libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> ytava viendo los videos que filmamos ocn mi prima
<libertcharrua> pavadas con altura jajaj
<magu42> mañana libertcharrua se los repone
<magu42> te devolvió el pendrive ??
 * magu42 junta coraje para irse a bañar
<libertcharrua> me dfevolvió uno perdió el otro jaja
<libertcharrua> baya señor vaya jaja
<magu42> te dije  !!  jajaja
<libertcharrua> voy a darle a la play
<libertcharrua> nasnoches
<magu42> es que me obligan
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nas noches libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> a labarse las patas
<magu42> sep
<magu42> ta mañana
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy -Esta Jugando Uruguay contra Peru... Mira el partido el soporte puede esperar - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-05
<magu42> Ein[Damian]⟿ gracias por el mensaje del otro dia , cuando me senté en la pc ya te habias ido,  pero lo lei :-)
<Ein[Damian]> emm emmm, no recuerdo ya jaja
<magu42> jaja
<Ein[Damian]> todo bien magu42 ?
<magu42> lo de Marcelo
<magu42> todo bien y vos?
<Ein[Damian]> ha! bien
<Ein[Damian]> todo tranquilo, pasando frio
<magu42> eso te pasa por no estar en Aruba
<Ein[Damian]> buen punto
<Ein[Damian]> mañana saco pasajes
<magu42> :-)
<Ein[Damian]> andan en algún evento ubuntu uy?
<magu42> de momento creo que no
<magu42> supongo que octubre ahora
<magu42> y el freedomday , que creo que es en setiembre
<magu42> nos faltaria algo de Fedora
<Ein[Damian]> sip, pero en montevideo no van a organizar nada, al menos hasta ahora. capaz que me valla a donde se haga, se que es el interior pero no estoy seguro donde es
<magu42> se hablo de Melo en un principio , despues en Maldonado
<magu42> que yo sepa no hay lugar definido aún
<Ein[Damian]> Fedora es especial el viernes nos juntamos, hay muchas cosas para charlar
<magu42> yo sé que es diferente en cuanto a como se organizan 
<Ein[Damian]> El Software Freedom Day 2011 se realizará en Río Branco - Lago Merín, los días 17 y 18 de setiembre Puedes navegar por el sitio, para más información.
<magu42> zas!!
<magu42> Ein[Damian]⟿ gran googleador
<Ein[Damian]> en realidad estaba en mi historial jaja
<magu42> jeje
<Ein[Damian]> nose como se organiza ubuntu uy, pero nosotros al ser pocos digamos que lo hacemos entre nosotros, por hay basta un par de mails para arreglar cosas
<Ein[Damian]> tampoco tenemos 1 día para hacer irc, si pinta organizar algo se avisa y sale, somos más libres :P
<Ein[Damian]> por ahora funciona
<magu42> según las estadisticas no son pocos , es que andan más desparramados
<magu42> o no son de juntarse tanto
<Ein[Damian]> jaja, apaaaarte de eso. el tema es que no decimos "acá estamos" y eso a veces nos cuesta medir, la otra vez agarre a virusuy y lo cague a retos :S
<Ein[Damian]> está bueno eso de retar a la gente jaja
<magu42> a virusuy?   si es un santo!!
<Ein[Damian]> el tipo andaba aportando en uno de los sectores de fedora, y nosotros ni enterados =/
<magu42> ahhh
<Ein[Damian]> re colgado jaja
<magu42> es un fenomeno!! no tiene problema para nada
<magu42> aporta donde pinte
<Ein[Damian]> jaja ya veo, el tema es que es el usuario tipo de fedora, es la clase de gente que usa fedora (al menos en mi corta experiencia)
<magu42> estaba instalando unos servidores en redhat hace poco
<magu42> los instalaba en debian y la empresa lo mandó a instalar unos en redhat o fedora mismo , no recuerdo exactamente
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
<Ein[Damian]> mirá, yo nose como lo descubrí en el planet de fedora jaja
<magu42> es el hombre codigo , no importa que distro
<Ein[Damian]> es totalmente multiplataforma jaja
<magu42> sip  
<magu42> y asi deberiamos ser todos
<Ein[Damian]> por hay, lo de aportar un poco a cada cosa lo veo barbaro, yo soy más local, uruguay y sl, si hay algo me mando, pero así en distros soy medio bago
<Ein[Damian]> osea no andaría de comunidad en comundiad, aparte encontre mi hogar xD
<magu42> todos elegimos UNA  al final , no podés pasarte la vida probando
<magu42> al principio andamos todos viendo que hay en las otras , al final tenés que decantar  en una
<Ein[Damian]> mm hay cosas más generales
<magu42> veo que vés las comunidades según distro, prefiero ver solo una  , la del SL
<Ein[Damian]> mmm si, seguramente a la comunidad con más afinidad a tus intereses
<Ein[Damian]> no, para nada veo comunidades de distros solamente!!
<magu42> ahhh  , bien
<Ein[Damian]> sino no entra montevideolibre ^^ mucho menos wikimedia 
<magu42> hace tiempo entraba seguido a montevideo libre 
<magu42> siguen activos
<magu42> ?
<Ein[Damian]> a lo que iba es que el pibe me decís que anda un rato acá y otro allá
<magu42> nooooooo
<Ein[Damian]> montevideolibre si, el irc está activo, en nodos nose como andarán
<magu42> siempre anda acá, pero no tiene problema en participar en otras comundidades , no me malentiendas
<Ein[Damian]> para nada! pero acaso no me decías que colaboraba un poco en cada lugar? =/
<Ein[Damian]> más allá de que siempre lo vi acá, por eso lo saque sino ni lo reconozco en el planet
<magu42> como te decia  "siempre anda acá, pero no tiene problema en participar en otras comundidades " hasta donde entiendo
<magu42> cuando aparezca le preguntamos :-)
<Ein[Damian]> haha bien :P
<Ein[Damian]> entónces entendí cualquier
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Carlos> Buenas!!
<Carlos> ¿como anda todo?
<danielmato> ta con frio la gente se ve... dedos congelados, ni para escribir da
<Carlos> jaja si la verdad que esta muy frio, lo sufri hoy yendo al trabajo las 7:00 
<Carlos> me tiene cansando el frio...
<danielmato> y parece que tenemos unos dias mas... 
<Carlos> ¿hay alguna reunion o algun evento?
<danielmato> se supone que hoy hay reunion, veo unos cuantos "conectados", pero generalmente arranca un poquito pasado de las 10 y media
<Carlos> mmmm
<Carlos> me conecte un par de veces  los lunes pero no pude prestar mucha atencio 
<Carlos> atención 
<danielmato> a esta hora es que empezamos a caer... 
<danielmato> no tengo idea de cual es el "tema" de hoy, y si es que lo hay
<Carlos> es todos los lunes que se hace la reunion por IRC ¿no?
<danielmato> si, todos los lunes
<danielmato> ta muy tranqui la cosa hoy !!!
<Carlos> mucho silencio...
<Carlos> estan todos concentrados con el partido de Uruguay
<danielmato> pero termino hace como una hora
<Carlos> pero la polemica dura... jaja...
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Carlos> yo que no soy muy futboleto estoy aca..
<PabloRubianes> toy y no toy... pero leo...
<Carlos> buenas!
<Carlos> jajaj
<danielmato> ya veo
<danielmato> consulta
<danielmato> se reunieron el sabado?
<PabloRubianes> no... que yo sepa
<PabloRubianes> no se armo nada
<danielmato> ok
<Triviox> buenas :D
<danielmato> cuando nos juntamos?
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> daniel, pablo, carlos.. y el resto que no este durmiendo
<danielmato> yo se que soy un poco rompecocos, pero habria que armar comisiones...
<danielmato> por ejemplo de reuniones, o algo asi
<Carlos> ¿como reuniones? 
<pcapeluto> que tal gente.... buenas noches
<danielmato> yo no se cuantos somos, pero me parece que hemos crecido mucho ultimamente
<danielmato> saludos mr pcapeluto 
<danielmato> me parece que estaria bueno empezar a trabajar por grupos, y sobre todo por competencias
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, exacto... tienen que volver los cursos por moodle
<PabloRubianes> por ejemplo
<pcapeluto> en que andan che?
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> pero quiero asistente, si no no hago nada
<PabloRubianes> aca danielmato esta diciendo que nosotros no hacemos nada...
<danielmato> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<PabloRubianes> y que se va a poner la comunidad al hombro
<danielmato> yo no hago nada
<PabloRubianes> ...
<danielmato> ni en pedalin
<PabloRubianes> me parece que lo de hacer equipos esta bueno
<PabloRubianes> capaz que algo de 2 o 3 que supongo que van a progresar mas rapido que de a muchos
<danielmato> me parece que es una buena forma de laburar, no puede estar todo a cargo del consejo directivo
<PabloRubianes> tipo como hicimos la pagina... 2 o 3 y con un poco de huevo sale
<danielmato> esa es la idea
<danielmato> no me parece justo que dos o tres esten laburando en todo, y el resto a disfrutar beneficios...
<pcapeluto> Ta... pero un grupo de Danieles Matos te parece?
<PabloRubianes> igual capaz que depsues de terminado... pasar el trabajo al consejo para revision...  (control de calidad)
<danielmato> noooooooooooooooo
<danielmato> terminamos todos en el horno...
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<danielmato> don bi crul pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> Huuuuuu
<pcapeluto> de lo que estés fumando quiero.....
<danielmato> yo soy el primero en anotarme para comision de organizacion de eventos y esas cosas
<danielmato> pcapeluto: aprendi ingles con gaturro... (brutish inglish)
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> nota: hay que armar una juntada que el mes pasa y no hacemos la mensual
<danielmato> no me digas que no lo conoces!!!
<danielmato> a eso me refiero
<PabloRubianes> pero este mes era juntada social a comer...
<danielmato> yo me propongo para eso...
<PabloRubianes> ahi se puede hablar de esto...
<danielmato> para salir a comer
<danielmato> dale, me gusta
<PabloRubianes> bueno cuando? proximo sabado?
<pcapeluto> Bien... si, hay que proponer día y hora
<danielmato> este fin de semana todos tenemos plata
<danielmato> este sabado me gusta
<pcapeluto> Eso mismo estaba poniendo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, me patine todo..
<PabloRubianes> jaja joda...
<danielmato> sabado, 20 hs en...
<pcapeluto> Este fin de semana TODOS USTEDES tienen plata
<PabloRubianes> algo economico igual
<danielmato> PabloRubianes: algun 20 pesos te quedo... o no?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, si.. creo...
<pcapeluto> bien... unas muzzas
<danielmato> ta listo...
<PabloRubianes> donde???
<danielmato> para una muzza o dos siempre alcanza
<pcapeluto> peráa... hay que esquivar los partidos de la copa américa
<Guest61241> pah,, se complica irc desde el cel..
<danielmato> tengo un boliche nuevo, pizza y muzza dos por uno, abundante (o sea termina saliendo barato)
<danielmato> Agraciada y San Martin
<pcapeluto> donde es?
<danielmato> se llama bondiola o algo asi
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAAJJA
<danielmato> bien en la esquina
<pcapeluto> Bueno... si vos decís que está bien...
<danielmato> habia una farmacia antes ahi, me fijo la direccion 
<danielmato> esta buena la mercaderia ahi
<danielmato> se llama la bondiola, es en la esquina de agraciada y san martin (o millan, nunca estoy seguro)
<danielmato> en frente al banco hsbc
<pcapeluto> Ahhh si, ya se donde es
<pcapeluto> es nuevo
<danielmato> me fijo si el sabado hay futbol, ya vuelvo
<pcapeluto> Es a la vuelta del Palacio
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> es el viernes el partido de uru
<PabloRubianes> y la final del sub 17 es el domingo creo
<danielmato> el sabado hay futbol copa america termina 20.30, pero no creo que importe, venezuela ecuador...
<danielmato> su 17 es domingo si
<danielmato> entonces, sabado 20 hs, en la bondiola
<pcapeluto> Nooooooooooo juega Venezuela
<danielmato> no me vas a decir que sos hincha de la vinotinto
<PabloRubianes> creo que esos son los dias... el del viernes seguro
<danielmato> el viernes a eso de las 21, es mas seguro, a las 20 la veo dificil para llegar
<pcapeluto> Obvio... y cuando juegue LAARRRJJENTINA me peino con el jopo de Messi
<danielmato> jatejoder... pcapeluto 
<danielmato> aprovecha vos que podes peinarte... lo mio es pura envidia
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, es facil de llegar ahi?
<danielmato> a dos cuadras del palativo legislatacio
<PabloRubianes> a mi se me complica pero llegare creo
<danielmato> yo creo que es bastante facil llegar, ojo es lo que propongo, se aceptan opciones
<PabloRubianes> si pero de aca no hay muchos bondis para ahi...
<danielmato> que es mejor, sabado o viernes?
<PabloRubianes> sabaso
<PabloRubianes> sabado
<PabloRubianes> el viernes juega uruguay - chile
<PabloRubianes> el 8/7
<danielmato> sabado ok
<Carlos> eeeeeeee.... a todo esto 
<Carlos> una pregunta 
<Carlos> puedo asistir??
<danielmato> 20 o 21?
<PabloRubianes> Carlos, claro
<Carlos> dale genial!!
<danielmato> Carlos: es abierto a la comunidad
<danielmato> o sea, estas invitado
<pcapeluto> Desde donde decis que es complicado llegar PabloRubianes?
<Carlos> gracias 
<PabloRubianes> desde union/la blanqueada
<PabloRubianes> 8 de oct y propios... hay solo un bondi que pasa una muerte de bin laden
<Carlos> si puedo opinar un sabado para mi es mejor
<danielmato> 546 te deja a tres cuadras
<danielmato> millan y san martin
<PabloRubianes> ok
<pcapeluto> no seas rata pagati un remisse
<danielmato> en realidad te deja a cuatro cuadras...
<PabloRubianes> y ahi es barato?
<danielmato> dos por uno
<PabloRubianes> bien
<danielmato> muzza a 70 pé
<pcapeluto> bien... es barata
<PabloRubianes> barbaro.. hay que ver quien va...
<danielmato> empanadas 3 x 2
<pcapeluto> pensar que me acuardo cuando me quejaba de la muzza a 50 pe
<danielmato> y si, ahora 70 es barato... la culpa es del dolar...
<PabloRubianes> me tengo que fijar... aca a 2 cuadras de casa abrio un local nuevo... capaz que tienen alguna promocion...
<PabloRubianes> pero sino vamo ahi
<danielmato> dale, por mi cualquier lugar, el sabado no laburo (al menos por ahora)
<pcapeluto> Bueno... lugar tentativo entonces el de Agraciada, si en la semana no aparece otra cosa vamos a ese
<danielmato> oki doki
<danielmato> confirmamos viernes irc 
<PabloRubianes> como armamo esto? por fb/G+/twitter/identi.ca/mail/paloma mensajera/sms?
<danielmato> yo iba a proponer por icq, esta bien?
<Carlos> donde va a ser?
<danielmato> tenemos page en fb?
<pcapeluto> hace tiempo que está el grupo armado
<danielmato> Carlos: lo mas probable es que terminemos de afinar el lapiz el viernes, pero seguro es el sabado a las 21
<PabloRubianes> el problema es si caen 50 pesonas
<danielmato> pcapeluto: plop
<pcapeluto> jajajaj si caen 50 personas cierran el boliche para nosotros
<danielmato> los del boliche felices
<danielmato> igual con este ofri, si llegamos a 15 es una explosion de ubunteros
<Carlos> el viernes.. Por IRC? a que hora?
<danielmato> viernes irc 22hs, afinamos detalles 
<danielmato> estan de acuerdo?
<PabloRubianes> yo si no me conecto el viernes le mando sms a alguno... pero el sabado voy
<Carlos> ok el viernes a las 22hs ando por aca para confirmar el lugar
<danielmato> PabloRubianes: te mando mail 
<PabloRubianes> ok
<danielmato> exacto Carlos 
<PabloRubianes> ya todos tienen g+
<PabloRubianes> ?
<danielmato> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<PabloRubianes> y que estas esperando?
<danielmato> todavia no, abrieron y cerraron
<danielmato> invitacion?
<PabloRubianes> ya no es libre?
<danielmato> Google+ está en periodo de prueba limitado. En estos momentos, estamos realizando una prueba con un número reducido de personas, pero el Proyecto Google+ no tardará en estar disponible para todo el mundo. Déjanos tu dirección de correo electrónico y nos pondremos en contacto contigo cuando invitemos a más personas.
<danielmato> Hemos excedido temporalmente nuestra capacidad. Inténtalo de nuevo más tarde.
<danielmato> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, quiero mi G+ Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PabloRubianes> yo lo tengo desde el jueves
<PabloRubianes> es lo mas
<danielmato> no me lo refriegues en la cara...
<PabloRubianes> ajjajja
<danielmato> snif
<danielmato> gente, la cama me llama, hace frio, la edad...
<danielmato> charlamos el viernes, nos vemos el sabado
<danielmato> saludos
<PabloRubianes> si yo me voy a comer.. saludos
<Carlos> me retiro
<Carlos> pasen bien 
<Carlos> me conecto el viernes a las 22:00 para confirmar el lugar de la reunion 
<libertcharrua> buenas noches gente como estan
<libertcharrua> como estás magu42 
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien
<libertcharrua> recién me conge3le por ir a comprar puchos
<libertcharrua> tu que cunetas magu42 
<magu42> el otro dia te linkié a un sitio con 1200 pinceles para gimp
<libertcharrua> sip
<magu42> tengo más
<libertcharrua> mas todavia?
<magu42> 3400 te alcanzarán?
<libertcharrua> jajajajja
<libertcharrua> yo pensaba buscar como fabricarse uno su propio pincel
<libertcharrua> 3400 que despelote de pinceles
<magu42> http://todogimp.com/
<magu42> estan los mismos y otros 2000
<libertcharrua> a no es la misma página?
<magu42> no
<libertcharrua> stoy ejn ubuntu ahora
<libertcharrua> lo instale hoy
<magu42> tambien sirven ahi  jajaja
<magu42> pero no trae el gimp instalado por defecto jeje
<magu42> cual instalaste libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> el actual 11.04
<libertcharrua> estoy demasiado debianizado jajjaaj
<magu42> y como lo ves?
<libertcharrua> bien ya lo hbaia probado antes
<libertcharrua> habia*
<libertcharrua> lo que esta vez le puse confity
<libertcharrua> pero no le veo mucha ventaja a eso
<magu42> que hace eso?
<libertcharrua> no le capto que hace
<libertcharrua> es para configurar unity
<magu42> ahh
<libertcharrua> pcapeluto, lo puso en ubuntu-uy
<magu42> cierto
<PabloRubianes> magu42, despues leete el log. que el sabado nos juntamos
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ estaba leyendo, siempre lo leo aunque sea mas tarde por estar en la luna  jeje
<magu42> el sabado estoy!
<PabloRubianes> genial!
<PabloRubianes> que facil que esta hacer una ventana en gtk ahora con las nuevas librerias...
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ estas marcado ausente, no podes hablar!!   jaja
<PabloRubianes> estoy viendo unos tutoriales que estan geniales
<magu42> una ventana en gtk? 
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> en que andás?
<PabloRubianes> mirando tutoriales de gtk
<magu42> no entiendo , para que hacer una ventana , pienso y pienso y no se me ocurre nada :-(
<libertcharrua> para ver hacia afuera
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, carpintyero
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no es serio
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> jaja mira
<PabloRubianes> hagan esto...
<PabloRubianes> agarren un archivo en blanco y le copian esto.. 
<PabloRubianes> #!/usr/bin/env python
<PabloRubianes> from gi.repository import Gtk
<PabloRubianes> def main():
<PabloRubianes>     window = Gtk.Window()
<PabloRubianes>     window.set_title("La ventana!")
<PabloRubianes>     window.set_default_size(300, 200)
<PabloRubianes>     window.set_position(Gtk.WindowPosition.CENTER)
<PabloRubianes>     window.connect('destroy', destroy)
<PabloRubianes>     
<PabloRubianes>     button = Gtk.Button("Cliquea aca!")
<PabloRubianes>     button.connect_after("clicked", button_clicked)
<PabloRubianes>     window.add(button)
<PabloRubianes>     
<PabloRubianes>     window.show_all()
<PabloRubianes>     Gtk.main()
<PabloRubianes>     
<PabloRubianes> def destroy(window):
<PabloRubianes>     Gtk.main_quit()
<PabloRubianes> def button_clicked(button):
<PabloRubianes>     print "Que hiciste???"
<PabloRubianes> if __name__ == '__main__':
<PabloRubianes>     main()
<PabloRubianes> y despues de la terminal... llaman al archivo que se tiene que llamar window.py
<PabloRubianes> python windows.py
<magu42> pará que el copy paste me llevo de todo 
<PabloRubianes> si sacale los tags...
<PabloRubianes> anduvo
<PabloRubianes> andubo
<magu42> lo meti con gedit con el nombre window.py
<libertcharrua> creo debo instalar python-gtk2 
<PabloRubianes> no tenes que instalar nada creo... en 11.04 anda
<libertcharrua> habra algo mal identado?
<magu42> root@magu42:/home/magu42# python window.py
<magu42>   File "window.py", line 9
<magu42>     button = Gtk.Button("Cliquea aca!")
<libertcharrua> from gi.repository import Gtk
<libertcharrua>     ^
<libertcharrua> IndentationError: unexpected indent
<PabloRubianes> ahhh en que estas?
<PabloRubianes> distro y version?
<libertcharrua> natty
<PabloRubianes> entonces te tiene que funcionar
<libertcharrua> si no parece este mal identado pero me manda eso
<libertcharrua> ya se
<libertcharrua> dejame probar algo
<magu42> IndentationError: unexpected indent   revisando.......
<PabloRubianes> capaz que el xchat me lo reindento
<libertcharrua> si debe ser eso
<libertcharrua> usa pastebin a ver 
<PabloRubianes> pera
<libertcharrua> por que no me doy cuenta
<libertcharrua> de donde puede estar mal identado
<PabloRubianes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638213/
<libertcharrua> ahora si hay que sacar un espacio en cada orden magu42 
<libertcharrua> en from etc..
<libertcharrua> no en las lineas
<libertcharrua> en python un error de identación no te deja hacer nada jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno funciono?
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> aparece una ventana 
<libertcharrua> cliquea aca pone
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> bien
<libertcharrua> y aparece en terminal
<libertcharrua> que hiciste
<magu42> ImportError: No module named gi.repository           que phyton hay que tener?
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo 2.7 en natty
<libertcharrua> magu42, 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ 
<PabloRubianes> seguro que si no estas en natty el modulo gi no lo tengas porque eso es nuevo para gnome3
<libertcharrua> #!/usr/bin/env python
<libertcharrua> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<libertcharrua> yo tengo que poner la segunda linea para que me funcione
<magu42> 2.6.6.3   :-(
<magu42> bueno , aunque no sepa nada de python , igual leyendo el codigo me doy cuenta lo que hace
<PabloRubianes> eso es lo bueno de python
<libertcharrua> ami me funciona llamandolo desde terminal
<PabloRubianes> es lo mas... facil y escribis poco
<PabloRubianes> si eso se llama de la terminal
<libertcharrua> pero clicandolo no quizá poniendolo en 
<libertcharrua> /usr/local/bin
<PabloRubianes> si como hacer el ejecutable todavia no vi.. pero capaz despues les explico...
<libertcharrua> no me funco grrrr
<libertcharrua>         ñácate
<magu42> ImportError: No module named gi.repository   o sea en 2.6.6  no vá
<libertcharrua> cambio a debian a ver que pasa
<magu42> cambio a ubuntu a ver que pasa
<libertcharrua> pera
<magu42> jeje  peor  tengo el 2.6.5  y tampoco anda     ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<libertcharrua> me tir eso en debian buaaa
<magu42> PabloRubianes⇉ solo usa lo mas nuevo ,  discrimina 
<libertcharrua> que ubuntu tienes?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ahora 10.04
<libertcharrua> ah sera por eso
<PabloRubianes> magu42, bueno bueno soy un enfermo...
<libertcharrua> quizá en debian tesating
<libertcharrua> testing
<PabloRubianes> cada uno tiene lo suyo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⇉ ud debe programar para todos   jjeje
<magu42> debian testing dijo ,  ya vuelvo 
<libertcharrua> magu42, tenemos tarea
<libertcharrua> jajja se fue a lmde
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<libertcharrua> están buenos esos tutos que se encuentra uno por internet
<libertcharrua> a mi me ayudan pasar el rato al menos aunque no logre sacarles utilidad práctica
<PabloRubianes> volvio
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> ahciendo el copy paste
<libertcharrua> haciendo
<libertcharrua> y probando
<libertcharrua> me imagino
<magu42> en testing tiene la 2.6.6.14  y llega hasta la ventana donde dice clickea aca  pero si no entiendo mal debe terminar en "que hiciste"  no?
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> o sea
<libertcharrua> eso te aparece en la terminal
<libertcharrua> cunado clikeas ahí
<magu42> no en la terminal , abre una ventanita muy gtk  jeje
<libertcharrua> cunado clikeas en la ventana a mi  me aparece en terminal el mensaje
<magu42> quien me pasa el link del paste , se me quedó en el otro SO
<magu42> a mi no , me aparece una ventana bien gtk
<libertcharrua> a mi la ventana me aparece con la leyenda clikee aqui
<libertcharrua> al clokar ahi que sucede magu42 
<libertcharrua> clikar
<magu42> nada , se queda ahi , y deberia seguir hasta " que hiciste"   creo
<magu42> ahhhhhh no
<magu42> está bien
<PabloRubianes> hoy hablamos de armar grupos de 2 o 3 que hagan cosas para compartir...
<PabloRubianes> documentaciones o cursos...
<PabloRubianes> un curso de estos ta bueno no?
<magu42> aparece en la terminal  "que hiciste"   es que estaba en guake y no la veia  
<magu42> PabloRubianes⇝ si anda   jeje
<PabloRubianes> uruguay noma!
<magu42> si , estube leyendo PabloRubianes 
<magu42> creo que la idea es el sabado hablar de lo grueso  y afinar por el irc , como siempre
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero como decia... armar algo mas de 2 o3 con el sitio nos sirvio...
<PabloRubianes> puede ser una mejor manera de trabajr
<magu42> no me doy cuenta cual fué que no sirvió  ??
<PabloRubianes> magu42, cuando dijimos que haciamos equipos... fue tan grande que al final no hicimos nada
<magu42> ahhhhh  eso  !   bien
<PabloRubianes> capaz que si arrancamos de a poco asi... otros se suman 
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos asi de a pocos las cosas salen
<magu42> si , creo que es razonable
<magu42> y a libertcharrua que se quedó calladito, aunque esté más lejos que ni piense que se vá a quedar de brazos cruzados
<libertcharrua> jajja
<libertcharrua> ya hiba a preguntar que podia hacer yo
<PabloRubianes> te cuento despues que hablemos
<magu42> libertcharrua⇝ tiene experiencia en dar cursos , podcasts y video turoriales
<PabloRubianes> lo mas probable juntarte con alguien y hagan algo que les paresca bueno
<magu42> para empezar
<PabloRubianes> y despues vemos que no hayan grupos haciendo lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> video tutoriales estarian geniales!
<PabloRubianes> hacer unos de ... instale y ahora que hago....
<magu42> libertcharrua⇝ tenia algunos hechos , tendria que actualizarlos nomás
<libertcharrua> hopy intente hacer uno con la cámara sobre como arreglar la pantalla de grub
<magu42> bue nomás ,  hacerlos de nuevo  , con las nuevas versiones  jeje
<libertcharrua> pero necesito algo que lad eje a distancia adecuanda ejjeje
<libertcharrua> y que no se mueva a mi me tiembla el pulso
<libertcharrua> ya pense en poner el monitor ne el suelo
<magu42> un tripode de fotografia de los chiquitos
<libertcharrua> si estube viendo eso magu42 
<magu42> y uso uno de un nivel topografico (atorrante)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> yo*
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domirr... porque sino ma;ana jodido llegar al laburo...
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<PabloRubianes> que pasen bien
<magu42> idem
<libertcharrua> yo igual arranco de mañana
<magu42> saludos
<libertcharrua> nas noches gente
<magu42> nas noches
<invitado> ¡Hola!
<daniel> hola, recien estoy insertandome en linux, quiero salir un poco de windows, y me descargué ubuntu 8.04, que ya l habí visto y me pareció fantástico, pero no bootea, entré al menú y puse para que booteee desde la lectora, pero no pasa nada, ni siquiera lo registra al cd de ubuntu
<daniel> estuve revisando unos foros, pero no encont´ré solución
<ratman> nas
<invitado> Hola por favor ayuda para instalar driver ati 6970!
<invitado> como instalo un driver privativo de ati, ya lo baje
<invitado> ayuda!
<invitado> omo instalo un driver privativo de ati, ya lo baje
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-06
<Jalcove> hola, usuario nuevo buscando ayuda 
<Jalcove> alguien se presta?
<magu42> Jalcove⟿ hola
<Jalcove> hola
<Jalcove> vos sabes que quiero instalar el ubuntu 10.10
<Jalcove> y me sale un cartel que dice que no existe el ///usr/share/ubiquity-slideshow/slides/index.html
<magu42> no le encuentro sentido a ese mensaje
<Jalcove> lo que intento decir es que me sale esto cuando lo estoy instalando 
<Jalcove> y busco ese archivo y no lo encuentro
<magu42> donde querés buscarlo?
<Jalcove> al ubuntu lo baje de aca mismo hace un tiempo
<Jalcove> en la carpeta slides 
<Jalcove> del ubiquity
<magu42> bajaste cualquier cosa Jalcove 
<Jalcove> que bajon 
<Jalcove> y que hago por que tambien me baje 
<Jalcove> ayer el 11.04 pero no se como instalarlo
<Jalcove> por que no puedo hacerlo con el wubi
<magu42> podes  bajar el 10.04 y el 11.04 de acá  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Jalcove> bueno voy por eso entonces 
<Jalcove> y veremos que pasa 
<Jalcove> se instala igual que el anterior? siendo que tengo el disco compartido con windows?
<magu42> si , hay mil video tutoriales de "como instalar ubuntu junto a windows"    en youtube
<Jalcove> dale muchas gracias disculpa las molestias
<magu42> primero windows y despues linux 
<magu42> no te quemes con eso , mirate algunos tutos en youtube para estar seguro
<Jalcove> dale 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-07
<libertcharrua> bu8enas nochessss
<magu42> buenas
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<libertcharrua> como estas tu
<magu42> bien , con frio 
<magu42> y tu?
<libertcharrua> bien tapao hasta la cabeza
<magu42> jeeje
<libertcharrua> hoy probe dr web en mi pc
<magu42> no sé que es
<libertcharrua> pero no tome la precaución de infectarme antes
<libertcharrua> una distro live cd rusa
<libertcharrua> que sirve como antivirus
<magu42> ahhh  lo que hablabamos 
<magu42> lo probaste en la pc de tu prima?
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> se jue a maldonado hoy 
<libertcharrua> humm
<libertcharrua> encendí un cigarrillo y ya tenia uno recién empezado en el cenicero
<libertcharrua> hay que controlar esto
<magu42> yo los dejo en la cocina por eso mismo
<magu42> si quiero fumar tengo que ir a buscar uno hasta allá
<magu42> sino puedo fumar 3 paquetes  :-(
<libertcharrua> voy a ver esa terapia para dejar de fumar que hay acá
<libertcharrua> si hay minas buenas capaz la hago
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> habiendo mujeres!!
<magu42> curso de cocina igual!!
<libertcharrua> y peluqueria
<libertcharrua> que quice hacerlo pero justo ese año cambiaron la utu a universidad del trabajo
<libertcharrua> y no daban peluqueria
<libertcharrua> zopencos
<magu42> jajaja  libertcharrua peluquero
<magu42> solo eso te falta
<libertcharrua> zas
<libertcharrua> magu42, 
<libertcharrua> hoy toy en ubuntu natty
<magu42> y , como va
<libertcharrua> bien bien
<magu42> y . como va?
<libertcharrua> como debe ser para entrar ene ste canal jaja
<magu42> anda bien , siempre que tengas una buena maquina
<libertcharrua> ah eso si en la pentium 4 de mi amigo ni arranco el cd
<magu42> ahhh  sin natty , no se puede entrar?
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> prohibido jajaja
<magu42> por eso te decia
<libertcharrua> no debian
<magu42> uhhhhhhh
<magu42> necesita 128 mb en el video para que funcione
<magu42> con 64 te aseguro que no anda
<libertcharrua> y bueno
<magu42> no me gusta el rumbo que a tomado
<libertcharrua> los pobres que usen xubuntu para abajo
<magu42> lubuntu anda como bala
<libertcharrua> y de don pablo que has sabido
<magu42> nada nuevo
<libertcharrua> ping
<magu42> pong
<magu42> a veces entra a esta hora , cuando viene de lo de la novia  :-)
<libertcharrua> cunado lo largan si
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> labura , estudia y tiene novia ,  entra acá cuando puede
<magu42> que andarás haciendo que entrás con dos ip´s diferentes
<magu42> ahh
<libertcharrua> quien magu42 
<magu42> el sabe , pero se hace el distraido  :-)
<libertcharrua> perdón me distraje viendo estilos truchos de karate
 * magu42 gimpea
<libertcharrua> opa
<magu42> del verbo gimpear
<libertcharrua> que proyecto
<magu42> nada solo estudiando
<magu42> es interminable
<libertcharrua> no rompo las bolas entonces jeje
<magu42> nahhhh
<magu42> siempre estoy con el gimp
<libertcharrua> que yo desaparecia cunado seguia los videos de saafigueroa
<libertcharrua> y eso que son básicos
<libertcharrua> pero que necesarios y útiles
<magu42> está muy buenos pero hay que practicarlos , sino parace que sabés . pero no te acordás de nada
<libertcharrua> jeje si
<libertcharrua> y algo de pulso no biene mal
<libertcharrua> genial lo de los piceles difuminados
<libertcharrua> qye si no fuera por eso yo no podia usarlos
<magu42> con un buen mouse y un monitor grande , se puede hacer cosas notables
<magu42> el otro dia estaba pintando un ojo , que media 20 cm de diametro , pixel por pixel 
<libertcharrua> humm me diste una idea
<magu42> nadie se dá cuenta del cambio . ya que pinté cada pincel del borde de a uno
<libertcharrua> poner imágenes com reflejos en un ojo gigantesco
<magu42> ummmmm
<magu42> ta bueno
<libertcharrua> para que parezca quee stá mirando eso
<libertcharrua> se podria titular
<libertcharrua> el ojo del gran hermano
<magu42> lo hacés con dos capas , manejando la opacidad de la capa superior
<libertcharrua> también hice algo así con dos capas para intercalar una apreja en un corazón
<libertcharrua> y para ponerles escuditos de futbol 
<libertcharrua> bueno me voy pa laa estufa ajugar play se me hielan las patas
<libertcharrua> o los pieses
<libertcharrua> chauuuu
<jalcove> hola buenos dias 
<jalcove> acabo de actualizar al 11.04 y la pantalla de la notebook me queda practicamente negra alguien sabe que puede ser?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-08
<suruguay> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<suruguay> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<magu42> holas
<magu42> chaus
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-09
<danielmato> jelou gente
<Carlos__> hola Daniel
<Carlos__> ¿como estas?
<danielmato> todo bien
<danielmato> formateando pendrive, toco reinstalacion, kde me aburrio...
<Carlos__> estavas usando KDE?
<Carlos__> yo estoy probando en la otra PC Gnome 3.0
<danielmato> si pero me vuelvo a gnome 3
<danielmato> tiene cosas kde que no me convencen
<danielmato> en fin, veo que esta poco concurrida la cosa hoy
<Carlos__> jaja...en esta (la net estoy usando gnome 2 todavia)
<Carlos__> esta lindo gnome 3 pero algo no me convence 
<danielmato> para net me parece mejor opcion gnome 2 que 3 o unity...
<Carlos__> se, yo hace rato a que estoy y no hay señales de vida
<Carlos__> sip
<Carlos__> es verdad...
<danielmato> vuelvo en un rato, voy a buscar a mi esposa, si no vuelvo nos vemos mañana en la bondiola
<danielmato> agraciada y san martin
<Carlos__> a que hora?
<virusuy> hoy si magu42 
<virusuy> estufita y jazz
<virusuy> me falta el whisky
<Carlos__> jajaja
<Carlos__> jhonnie negro
<Carlos__> Como va?
<virusuy> Carlos__: hola, no, comun nomas
<Carlos__> jjajaja 
<virusuy> espero mañana tomar algo rico, que voy a la casa de mi suegro en san jose
<Carlos__> no vas a la bondiola mañana?
<virusuy> bondiola ?
<magu42> volví , estaba cenando
<virusuy> pah, es un golazo el bossa nova al lado de la estufa
<magu42> si, es un boliche , que se habló el lunes para reunirse mañana a las 21hs virusuy 
<magu42> pero vos no estabas 
<virusuy> magu42: no creo, como le dije hoy a pablito en el laburo
<virusuy> viajo a san jose a la casa de mi suegro
<magu42> ahh  bien
<virusuy> sino llego a ir por X motivo, voy hasta alla...
<virusuy> pero seguramente viaje
<magu42> se habló el lunes de confirmar hoy viernes 
<magu42> pero no veo a la mayoria
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> espera 1 hr y te digo si voy o no
<magu42> dale
<virusuy> porque tengo que ver que me dice mi novia... que es la que mueve la pelota en lo relacionado a famila
<magu42> y a resto
<virusuy> yo aca traigo plata, despues soy un ente inmovil
<magu42> y al resto
<virusuy> como una planta digamoslo
<magu42> jeje , quien no!!!!
<virusuy> hoy compre estufita de 3kg con pantalla
<virusuy> pa casita que es chico rinde mucho
<virusuy> y la verdad... 10 puntos
<magu42> andan bien de bien , cuidado con la ventilacion!!!!
<virusuy> por ?
<magu42> vos no ves informativos 
<magu42> se debe dejar algo medio abierto , digamos en la cocina
<virusuy> si veo que me empiezo a marear abro la puerta que esta cerrada
<magu42> un poquito una ventana
<virusuy> aca la ventana de la cocina esta abierta permanentemente
<magu42> el problema es que no te das cuenta
<magu42> pero teniendo ese cuidado , no hay problema
<virusuy> ahi abri la puerta que da a la cocina que esta abierta la ventana
<magu42> ahi va
<magu42> un tecnico de bomberos , el otro dia , hizo esa petición a la población
<magu42> en el informativo
<virusuy> estaba leyendo algo e eso ahora
<virusuy> recomiendan precalentar
<virusuy> y no dormir con gas prendido
<virusuy> porque te va sacando el oxigeno , obviamente
<virusuy> igual aca... se dej ala puerta del pasillo abierta que tiene ventilacion y listo
<magu42> ahora que estás bien informado , disfrutá del calorcito
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> magu42: +1 
<hackdark> Señoritas....
<hackdark> magu42 
<magu42> zas
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> que dice hackdark ?
<hackdark> YO! El chapulin colorado!
<hackdark> (te falto)
<magu42> andas perdido!!
<hackdark> Que haces viejo
<magu42> todo bien y vos?
<hackdark> Tranquilo
<hackdark> Tratando de hacer una cuenta en T!
<magu42> no hay wifi´s suficientes en rio branco?
<magu42> jeje
<hackdark> NA, no puedo darle al boton de registro
<hackdark> Ni con Chrome ni Firefox
<magu42> que raro 
<hackdark> banca MP
<magu42> no veo el botón porque se me registra aoutomaticamente
<virusuy> me fui a buscar a la doña, provisiones y vuelvo
<magu42> dale virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<PabloRubianes> en que quedo la comida?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<magu42> daniel dijo , mañana nos vemos en la bondiola por si no vuelvo 
<magu42> y no volvió
<magu42> virus salio a buscar a la novia y confirmaba si podia , talvez iba a  lo de los suegros en san josé
 * magu42 a las 21 hs estará en la bondiola comiendo algo 
<magu42> y quien se prenda , use ubuntu o no   :-)
<magu42>  SABADO 9 DE JULIO BAR "LA BONDIOLA"  AGRACIADA esq SAN MARTIN  21 hs   UBUNTEROS Y AFINES SE REÚNEN 
<magu42> nas noches
<Carlos__> ok asisto
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy  - SABADO 9 DE JULIO BAR "LA BONDIOLA" AGRACIADA esq SAN MARTIN 21 hs reunion a comer pizza - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-10
<koyaso> buenas noches
<ratman> nas
<koyaso> como que no se usa el foro no?
<Ein[Damian]> aljksdhf
<martin15xp> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-02
<c0de> PabloRubianes, :-P
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-03
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: ¿como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tanto tiempo
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: opa!
<virusuy> todo bien, vos ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tomando un cafe y luchando con Xchat
<CarlosNeyPastor> no fuiste el sabado a Extension cultura
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una pregunta para hacerte quizas me puedas dar una mano
<CarlosNeyPastor> como puedo hacer para que XChat me guarde un historial de conversaciones de los canales en los que estoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes idea?
<virusuy> boton derecho en el canal
<virusuy> Settings -> Log to disk
<virusuy> el sabado no pude ir, estaban mis viejos de visita en casa (Viven en Mercedes, Soriano)
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso lo puedo ver cada ves que entre al canal o me lo deja en un texto por alguna carpeta randomica
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta bien, hay que aprovechar a estar con los viejos
<virusuy> dejame ver
<virusuy> Te deja hacer ambas
<virusuy> en Settings - Preferences
<virusuy> a la derecha tenes un menu que dice "LOgging"
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: dame 5 que me cambio de pc y me vuelvo a conectar y seguimos hablando
<danielmato> buenas noches
<virusuy> danielmato: aloha !
<danielmato> como va todo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola Daniel, ¿cómo esta todo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> por aca un poco fresco...jeje
<ratman> holas daniel
<danielmato> acá está fresquito
<danielmato> mr ratman, mr CarlosNeyPastor 
<danielmato> como estuvo la cosa el sábado, alguno fue?
<danielmato> yo tuve evento en casa, cumpleañosdeesposa!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman y yo fuimos.
<CarlosNeyPastor> (de los presentes)
<ratman> daniel
<ratman> y porque no lelvastes el cumple para alli
<ratman> no nos enfadabamos
<danielmato> je je, no es tan facil...
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> nosotros ivamos
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿se empezaron a hacer reuniones los lunes como antes?
<danielmato> me toco cenar...
<virusuy> que es de la vida de magu ?
<virusuy> los raptaron los ovnis ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: yo lo he visto conectado unas cuantas veces pero no me ha respondido...
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: ahi va
<CarlosNeyPastor> (conectado en Gtalk)
<danielmato> volvi
<danielmato> con magu hable el sabado pasado, está con mucho trabajo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, me imagino
<CarlosNeyPastor> desaparecio
<CarlosNeyPastor> mal o bien hablaba bastante seguido con el 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y de un momento a otro desaparecio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (previo desaparicion mia)
<danielmato> ahora, de nuevo, como estuvo la cosa el sábado??? hay fotos? arreglaron algo? se hizo taller de...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pablo saco algunas fotos, estuvo tranquilo no fue mucha gente, despues de eso nos fuimos a Don Koto a comer
<danielmato> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> se configuro un servidor para ceibal (creo) yo estaba por fuera, no entendia mucho y no me meti para no trancar
<danielmato> bueno gente, me voy a dormir... mañana hay que arrancar tempranito...
<danielmato> bytes
<PabloRubianes> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-05
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<SergioMeneses> saludos PabloRubianes 
<ratman> saliendo de una gripe
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<ratman> y pensando si mañana voya trabajar o no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman Return!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tenemos que reunirnos un día de estos
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como andan?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, \o como vas?
<ratman> :)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, para?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, configurando una viirtualbox para llevar a todos lados con lo basico 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, os proyectos que hay por hay
<PabloRubianes> si para el google hangout en classroomes
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si entre otras cosas
<SergioMeneses> ud dira cundo?
<SergioMeneses> cuando
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> la semana que viene
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso eso anotalo en el calendario y me avisas xD
<PabloRubianes> dale la semana que viene vemos eso
<PabloRubianes> o en el fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> me envias email
<jorge_> buen dia
<jorge_> hay alguien por ahi?
<jorge_> tengo una consulta para usuarios ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> dime, quizas pueda ayudarte
<jorge_> hola, que tal
<jorge_> habia salid
<jorge_> soy usuario windows desde siemprey por motivos "filosoficos" quiero mudar a ubuntu
<jorge_> que sistema me recomiendan para empezar? es un notebook con procesador intel core 2 duo de 2.0, 2gb de ram y disco de 120
<jorge_> actualmente tengo instalado win 7
<jorge_> que distribucion es recomendable y con soporte?
<jorge_> no repito que no conozco nada de linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> por un tema de familiarizarte con los lugares de los iconos y simil a Windows en cuanto a ubicacion de las cosas alguna distro con entorno KDE
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ejemplo KUBUNTU
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo cuando comenze a utilizar linux comence con Kubuntu por un tema de que era el mas similar en cuantro a ubicacion 
<jorge_> kubuntu es 32 o 64 bits?
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues con la practica te acostumbras a usar los otros
<CarlosNeyPastor> la diferencia entre 32 y 64 es
<CarlosNeyPastor> la ram
<jorge_> en el uso del procesador no hay diferencia?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si tu equipò tiene hasta 3 gb de ram puedes instalar 32 bits que te funciona sin problemas con mas de 3gb de ram no te va a reconocer la ram
<jorge_> como xp
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro
<CarlosNeyPastor> pasa lo mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jorge_:http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<CarlosNeyPastor> de ahi lo bajas
<CarlosNeyPastor> te recomendaria ese
<jorge_> ya lo estoy bajando
<jorge_> la instalacion es muy complicada?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero lo que puedes hacer es instalar una virtualbox en tu equipo y probarlo sin necesidad de formatear 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta encontrar alguno que te sea comodo
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, no es para nada complicada
<CarlosNeyPastor> son un par de pasos
<CarlosNeyPastor> instalar el sistema, seleccionas el idioma (si puedes hacerlo con conexion a internet asi te lo instala junto a las actualizaciones mejor)
<jorge_> tampoco mis conocimientos informaticos son muy avanzados
<jorge_> mas bien a nivel usuario
<jorge_> como es eso de la virtual box
<CarlosNeyPastor> has formateado a equipos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿
<jorge_> si
<jorge_> en el campo windows me manejo
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el momento de instalar linux tienes una opcion de instalar automatico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> completa los campos con tus datos (que quieras que tenga el equipo, como por ejemplo nombre usuario etyc...)
<CarlosNeyPastor> virtualbox es un software multiplataforma que sirve para simular pcs y probar sistemas operativos
<CarlosNeyPastor> sin necesidad de formatear tu equipo 
<jorge_> ahi va
<jorge_> cual es recomendable asi lo busco
<CarlosNeyPastor> jorge_:s://www.virtualbox.org
<CarlosNeyPastor> https://www.virtualbox.org
<jorge_> muchas gracias
<jorge_> entonces me recomedas que baje el de 32 bits?
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame in segundo
<jorge_> no hay diferencia en el uso del procesador?
<jorge_> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.softzone.es/manuales-software-2/tutorial-de-virtualbox/
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi tenes un paso a paso com usar virtualbox
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, hay 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si tu equipo soporta mas de 3gb de ram 
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas te combendria instalar 64 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por si el dia de mañana le compras ram no tienes que hacer el cambio de 32 a 64
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya esta todo hecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas te sirva de ayuda
<jorge_> si soporta hasta 4gb pero el tipo de ram no se consigue y tiene un solo banco
<jorge_> asi que estoy frito
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo un blog que pongo informacion sobre ubuntu quizas pueda serte de ayuda
<CarlosNeyPastor> la url es
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntisimo.blogspot.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas de ahi puedas evacuar alguna duda
<jorge_> dale muhcas gracias por todo
<jorge_> tengo que salir, voy a probar a ver que onda
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general posteo cosas que me pasan a mi entre otras infomaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale, de nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> mucha suerte
<jorge_> saludos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> cualquier consulta a las ordenes
<jorge_> gracias de nuevo
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-07
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> buenas ratman 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<virusuy> MUERTE A FIREFOX !!! 
 * virusuy prende su antorcha
 * PabloRubianes fue a buscar su rastrillo
<ratman> holas
<ratman> aguante firefox
<ratman> quiero op 
<ratman> para echar a virus
<ratman> por amenasar a firefox
<PabloRubianes> ratman, virus tiene razon
<ratman> nop
<ratman> matare a los traidores
<ratman> con una cuchara
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y
<ratman> para lso que no recuerden como es la muerte
<ratman> con una cuchara
<virusuy> jajajaja
 * ratman run for your lives
<ratman> que parlanchines tamos
<ratman> el frio achica
<PabloRubianes> en un rato vuelvo
<ratman> ok
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-08
<ratman> cuanta gente
<PabloRubianes> si no?
<ratman> sip pero para mi deben tar conjelados
<ratman> porque no se les mueven los dedos
<PabloRubianes> salado
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> tan descongelados
<ratman> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, ratman, PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo andan?
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman: casi congelado, la voz la tengo congelada casi ni sale
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes: estuve probando Chrome, te doy la razón, migre...
<ratman> hay unos aparaticos
<ratman> a gas
<PabloRubianes> viste
<ratman> creo qeu se llamas estufas
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajjaja
<PabloRubianes> mas con lo de thunderbird
<PabloRubianes> mozilla se va a la B
<ratman> uf eso si
<ratman> pero firefox
<ratman> es el uno 
<ratman> ya saben 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, con chrome come
<ratman> que al que hable mal 
<ratman> lo mato con una cuchara
<PabloRubianes> ratman, te vamos a hacer escuchar la cancion de las olimpiadas muchas veces
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> chrome
<CarlosNeyPastor> chrome
<CarlosNeyPastor> chrome
<PabloRubianes> y es peor que la cuchara
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso con Thunderbird?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo uso
<CarlosNeyPastor> no seas malo
<dylan66> aguante mozilla buenas noches 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches dylan66 ¿como estas?
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, mozilla le saco a los desarrolladores
<PabloRubianes> solo va a ser updates de seguridad
<PabloRubianes> osea
<PabloRubianes> lo cerraron
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y
<CarlosNeyPastor> anda?
<ratman> van a morir asi
<ratman> si ablan mal 
<ratman> hablan
<CarlosNeyPastor> que era el mismo dueño de pluna?
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> ratman, vas a escuchar esto... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66molzUEkWI&feature=player_embedded
<dylan66> bien y ustedes
<ratman> ese tema asqueroso 
<ratman> naaa
<dylan66> hasta va a sacar su so para celulares
<CarlosNeyPastor> dylan66:bien, tomando mate y reparando una net aparte de andar por estos pagos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman: no conozco ese tema puntual 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero aguante MuseQ
<CarlosNeyPastor> Muse!+
<PabloRubianes> mira
<PabloRubianes> prefiero todos goleando antes que ese tema
<PabloRubianes> no tiene onda
<CarlosNeyPastor> eeeeee
<CarlosNeyPastor> si,
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy de acuerdo PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> el mejor tema de Muse es Histeria por lejos
<PabloRubianes> no digo que muse sea malo
<PabloRubianes> pero este tema no da para esto
<CarlosNeyPastor> completamente de acuerdo contigo
<PabloRubianes> miren este loco
<PabloRubianes> es un salado
<PabloRubianes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiC__IjCa2s&feature=player_embedded
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 
<ratman> a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> un grande el tipo - PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> salado
<dylan66> muy bueno eso
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas Mr.ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo anda?
<ratman> bien aqui alado de la estufa jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo sigo con termo y mate
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como va ese Diablo 3?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo
<ratman> muy bueno 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-01
<calisto> Informe muy interesante de computadoras: http://actualidad.rt.com/programas/tecnologia/view/98490-tecnologia-punta-computadora-futuro
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-02
<magu42> mar jul  2 00:38:53 UYT 2013
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-03
<Ignacio_> Buenas.
<Ignacio_> EduardoR: Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-04
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> gelou virusuy 
<magu42> como andas CarlosNeyPastor ?
<virusuy> wopa gente
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, un poco mas viejo
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste como deje la wiki?
<magu42> bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> le hice todo un tuning
<magu42> a ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> le puse fotein y tabla 
<magu42> ???
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera
<CarlosNeyPastor> me perdi
<CarlosNeyPastor> arrancamos de nuevo
<magu42> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> te acordas que te jodi por lo de mi wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> ahora si
<CarlosNeyPastor> la modifique
<CarlosNeyPastor> pegale una ojeada
<CarlosNeyPastor> y decime que te parece
<magu42> con razón , no entendía 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> dame el link  
<CarlosNeyPastor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlosNeyPastor
<magu42> impecable
<magu42> te faltan más testimonios , como eduardo o ratman  y no sé si pablo puede
<CarlosNeyPastor> le meti un poco de onda
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pablo no
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero si, me falta pedirles a Ratman y EduardoR
<magu42> ah , me imaginaba
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste que tengo el testimonio de BeUno?
<magu42> sip  jaja
<magu42> lo mangaste en ubuconla?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, hable con el hace unos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> por IRC
<magu42> ahh 
<magu42> cuando te presentas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que en agosto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no sse
<CarlosNeyPastor> calculo que en esa fecha lo hago
<magu42> el que sabe es pablo
<magu42> no lo hacen muy seguido
<CarlosNeyPastor> los primeros jueves de cada mes
<CarlosNeyPastor> mañana hay una 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a las 19:00
<magu42> ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> me costo pila decidir presentarme
<magu42> pensaba que era un par de veces al años
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense lo mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual a la fecha soy una pllaga
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera que cuento
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy conectado en 32 canales cada vez que me conecto 
<magu42> pufff
<magu42> ni en pe..
<magu42> en alguna epoca estuve en varios pero nunca tantos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejej
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo fui agregando de a poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ta
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahora 32 
<CarlosNeyPastor> puede aumentar
<magu42> jaja
<magu42_> cambio de ip de antel y la p que lo p 
<magu42>  nas noches
<IgnacioUy> Alo.
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas IgnacioUy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<IgnacioUy> CarlosNeyPastor: Bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, trabajando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<IgnacioUy> Jaja
<IgnacioUy> Yo? Programando :P Ya termine mi trabajo ayer :)
<IgnacioUy> A ver pregunte esto en #ubuntu-es
<IgnacioUy> y no me respondieron
<IgnacioUy> """Hola, alguien conoce proyectos de Ubuntu en python en los que se puedan contribuir?"""
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> se me da mas que tendrias que buscar en Launchpad
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo asi
<IgnacioUy> Jeje
<IgnacioUy> En realidad estaba buscando en Gnome, entre a la página de proyectos y es todo C o C++ y JavaScript :(
<IgnacioUy> Y los que hay de python estan muertos..
<IgnacioUy> Oh :)
<IgnacioUy> Me respondieron
<IgnacioUy> Si a alguien le interesa!
<IgnacioUy> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/onlypy3oncd.html
<IgnacioUy> fuck u ~
<IgnacioUy> Jaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso?
<IgnacioUy> @ Jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ah
<IgnacioUy> Que suerte tengo, ya me estan ayudando :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> con lo de Python?
<IgnacioUy> Si en #Ubuntu-es
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi va
<IgnacioUy> Una lista de programas que necesitan
<IgnacioUy> port a python3 :)
<IgnacioUy> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/onlypy3oncd.html
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi va
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como va la causa=
<SergioMeneses> ?
<PabloRubianes> en la reunion de la membership board
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, veo... en estos dias hablams bien q ando sin internet en mi casa :S
<SergioMeneses> cambio de isp y todo un problema
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-05
<CarlosNeyPastor> edu
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> demoro en responder... CarlosNeyPastor , pero al final lo veo
<EduardoR> estoy intentando redescubrir que cosas puse en el rss
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> te iba a preguntar eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> cual es la direccion de rss de la pagina
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque lo tenia en le cel 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en garantia me perdieron todo
<EduardoR> hay un icono grandote!
<CarlosNeyPastor> y loqueria poner de nuevo
<EduardoR> el tema es que en un lugar convierto un \n en <br> y eso debería convertirse a #xxx
<EduardoR> y el nivel de cafeina en sangre, no alcazó para ver donde lo tengo qu eponer....
<EduardoR> como te lleva el php?
<EduardoR>   $string = str_ireplace("<br>","\n",$string);
<EduardoR> tengo la sospecha que no es un bug del soft, sino que algunas noticias viejas, no fueron editadas con el conversor nuevo y tienen caracteres inválidos
<EduardoR> al revés son solo las noticias nuevas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ah
<EduardoR> hice algo espantoso!
<EduardoR> borré los \n de los comentarios
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/rss.php
<EduardoR> ahora da ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> edu, me funciono el rss
<EduardoR> Ya estoy arreglando eso
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-07
<ubuntero_> hola
<ubuntero_> estoy comenzando a instalar ubuntu
<magu42> hola
<ubuntero_> Me gusto bastante la version 9 en delante
<ubuntero_> que tiene la nueva version
<magu42> es totalmente distinta a las 9xx
<ubuntero_> he usado la version 9 y la 11
<ubuntero_> la 12 no la probe bien
<ubuntero_> donde puedo aprender mas de configuracion de redes 
<ubuntero_> sobre ubuntu
<magu42> 12.04 es la lts , es la que hay que usar ahora
<ubuntero_> si por que da soporte por un buen tiempo no 
<magu42> 5 años
<ubuntero_> si algo lei
<ubuntero_> que version  es recomendable instalar en un p 4
<ubuntero_> con 2 gb de ram 
<magu42> p4 de cuanto ?
<magu42> video?
<ubuntero_> 512 G FORCE 7200
<ubuntero_> 3.0 GHZ
<magu42> te anda cualquier distro
<magu42> no super rapido
<magu42> pero te anda 
<ubuntero_> TENGO TAMBIEN LA OPCION DE INSTALARLO EN UN I 7  CON 8 GB DE RAM 
<ubuntero_> LA IDEA SERIA PARTICIONARLO CON WINDOWS 8 
<magu42> no escribas en mayusculas , por favor 
<ubuntero_> ok
<magu42> significa gritar
<ubuntero_> si lo tengo presente el tema es que no me di cuenta 
<magu42> no sé para que querría un i7 jajaja
<ubuntero_> la pido disculpas
<magu42> salvo para jugar buenos juegos en windows
<ubuntero_> necesito velocidad ya que uso muchas maquinas virtuales y por lo general edito video
<magu42> ahhh  ok 
<ubuntero_> jugar no juego 
<ubuntero_> salvo algun need for speed
<ubuntero_> cada unos 6 o 7 meses ....
<magu42> jeje
<ubuntero_> unos 15 min
<ubuntero_> como me entero si alguna vez se juntan o hacen algo 
<magu42> normalmente te enterás de todo en facebook
<ubuntero_> no uso facebook
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/
<magu42> algunas cosas en la lista de correo , aunque está medio abandonada
<ubuntero_> por mail o alguna otra via ? 
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> has configurado algun linnux con asterix
<magu42> no , es que sabe mucho de eso es Helius Ferreira
<magu42> pero no entra por acá hace mil años
<magu42> ahora est
<magu42> está en fisl
<magu42> con la gente de Cesol , en porto alegre
<ubuntero_> ok, por que estaba probando y tengo algunos errores que no se como resolverlo
<ubuntero_> buen dato
<magu42> daba clases hace un tiempo de Asterix
<ubuntero_> donde se puede tomar clases de asterix hoy en dia
<ubuntero_> ya que me interesa bastante
<ubuntero_> actualmente estudio en la ort
<ubuntero_> y me faltan unos semestres aun para ver ip 
<ubuntero_> telefonia ip}
<magu42> creo que en ningun lado , Helius dejo  , pero tratá de buscarlo por la web
<magu42> dejó*
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> has instalado algun controlador de dominio sobre ubuntu
<magu42> seguro lo encontrás , anda por todos lados
<ubuntero_> ok
<magu42> sino yo lo ubico por CESOL
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> una consulta conoce a rodrigo ferreria
<ubuntero_>  de tacuarembo
<magu42> nop
<ubuntero_> ok
<magu42> para!!
<magu42> el de mozilla?
<ubuntero_> no se actualmente en que esta  ?
<magu42> debe ser él , ferreira y de tacuarembó
<ubuntero_> que hace ahora en mozilla
<magu42> es el representante para Uruguay
<magu42> ups
<magu42> no 
<ubuntero_> conocienadolo debe de ser el
<magu42> es Santiago el que yo digo 
<ubuntero_> santiago es el primo
<ubuntero_> tambien lo consco
<ubuntero_> la ultima vez que lo vi tenia poco pelo
<ubuntero_> bueno nos encontramos otra vez
<magu42_> cambio de ip , 
<ubuntero_> sip
<magu42_> antel!!!!!
<ubuntero_> si
<magu42_> dale , cuando gustes
<ubuntero_> cosas que pasan
<ubuntero_> salvo que tengas
<ubuntero_> plata para tirar en ip fija
<magu42_> jajaja
<ubuntero_> y no usar dyndns
<ubuntero_> o no ip
<magu42_> no , de esa , plata no hay
<ubuntero_> o alguna otras de esos
<ubuntero_> bueno un gusto escribirme
<ubuntero_> con usted
<magu42_> igualmente ubuntero_ 
<ubuntero_> la proxima vez que entre me logueo como nachitox
<ubuntero_> o nachitoxonline
<magu42_> o haces un /nick tunick
<ubuntero_> tu sos el que mantenes este sitio 
<magu42_> no realmente
<magu42_> es el concejo de ubuntu uruguay
<magu42_> pero estoy con ellos hace años
<magu42_> y tengo algunos privilegios  jajaja
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> como es su nombre
<magu42_> por magu me conocen hace decadas 
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> bueno espero encontrarlo otra vez 
<magu42> lo mismo digo nacho
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> magu
<ubuntero_> nos vemos
<magu42> nos vemos
<magu42> nachitoxonline⟿ no tenías que salir para cambiar de nick , con un  /nick tunick , ya estaba
<magu42>  nas noches
<magu42>  nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-30
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> como va
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> yendo a cenar
<magu42> vuelvo al rato
<ratman> ok
<magu42> back
<ratman> terminator
<magu42> ehh??
<magu42> la terminal?
<magu42> +1
<ratman> I'll be back
<magu42> ahh  ese  jeje
<ratman> je
<magu42> ratman⟿ están en contacto con la mujer del mec?
<magu42> le contestaron?
<magu42> estaba revisando emails viejos
<magu42> je
<ratman> no se PabloRubianes creo que es el que lo tenia
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ping
<magu42> si no hay interés al menos estaría bueno decirle no gracias :-)
<magu42> gué , como no  me gustan las discusiones violentas me voy a dormir 
<magu42> dom jun 29 22:42:11 UYT 2014
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> guenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-01
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien
<magu42> por ahi?
<ratman> tirando 
<ratman> ta mañana
<Anianga> solo para confirmar, las reuniones siguen siendo lunes 22 horas y miércoles 23 horas?
<Anianga> :)
<Anianga> hola?
<Anianga> alguien leyendo?
<Jonathan____> buenas? alguien que me de una mano con una impresora? necesito saber como usar solo el cartucho negro, ya intente lo de "black only" en propiedades -.-u
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-02
<calisto> /msg ratman me lees
<ratman> sip
<calisto> es medio raro esto
<ratman> pero con el /msg 
<ratman> jeje
<calisto> abrime un mensaje privado?
<ratman> holas magu42 
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> tirando y alli 
<magu42> llevandola
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> nas
<Anianga> hola?
<ratman> hola
<Anianga> hola ratman
<Anianga> sos asiduo acá?
<ratman> se puede decir que si 
<Anianga> quería confirmar con alguien
<Anianga> que había reuniones los lunes y miércoles
<ratman> hay una pausa ultimamente
<ratman> pero estar estamos
<Anianga> y la pausa qué implica
<ratman> que en poco se retornara a ellas
<Anianga> qué se suspendieron? y vuelven con todo más adelante
<Anianga> ah
<Anianga> o sea que mañana no hay
<ratman> supongo que no pero estaremos aqui 
<Anianga> :) ok
<ratman> junto a magu 
<ratman> y algunso 
<Anianga> soy novel en la comunidad
<Anianga> para confirmar
<Anianga> generalmente las horas de encuentro son
<Anianga> lunes 22 horas y miércoles 23, no?
<ratman> sip 
<Anianga> bien
<ratman> pero hay gente a varias horas
<ratman> a veces
<ratman> nos tienes que nombrar
<Anianga> a veces :)
<ratman> para darnso cuenta
<Anianga> ah jejeje
<Anianga> ok
<Anianga> buen punto
<ratman> es que si uno esta navegando 
<ratman> no lo ve
<Anianga> claro
<Anianga> me voy a dormir
<Anianga> gracias por la data
<ratman> de nada
<Anianga> mañana veo de darme una vuelta
<ratman> que descanses
<Anianga> gracias
<Anianga> igualmente cuando toque
<ratman> :
<ratman> :)
<Anianga> PabloRubianes: 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<Anianga> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<Anianga> perdón que te llame la atención así
<Anianga> si, usted?
<PabloRubianes> bien, en el laburo
<Anianga> muy ocupado?
<PabloRubianes> no decime
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos, pero no hay drama
<Anianga> en realidad solo quería conversar con alguien experiente al respecto de las reuniones que ayer ratman me dijo que estaban un poco "suspendidas"
<Anianga> o sea... uso ubuntu hace años
<Anianga> y hace pila que recibo los correos de algunas listas, etc
<Anianga> pero nunca hice nada, ni participé activamente de ninguna forma
<PabloRubianes> el tema es: la gente que esta como que esta cansada
<Anianga> y me preguntaba cómo son esas reuniones virtuales y de qué tratan
<PabloRubianes> y no hay recambio
<PabloRubianes> pero estamos con ganas de revivir esto
<Anianga> aja
<Anianga> aunque no haya recambio? jejeje
<PabloRubianes> pero la clave es que lo mas divertido no es organizar 
<PabloRubianes> y eso va a pasar siempre
<Anianga> claro
<Anianga> todos queremos jugar al fútbol 5 pero nadie quiere llamar para reservar una cancha
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<PabloRubianes> ojala fuera solo llamar a la cancha hjahahha
<Anianga> jajajajaja
<Anianga> era una analogía no del todo precisa
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<Anianga> entonces... yo, que soy viejo pero nunca participé, qué hago?
<Anianga> espero a la hora de las reuniones
<Anianga> y miro como es una
<Anianga> estén los que estén
<Anianga> o hay otro día con más tráfico...
<PabloRubianes> las reuniones no se estan haciendo pero podriamos ver de hacer una el lunes
<PabloRubianes> y generalmente de noche hay mas movimiento
<Anianga> aunque no haya reuniones decís
<PabloRubianes> si
<Anianga> ah ok
<PabloRubianes> tenemos el tema del la reoficializacion del grupo
<Anianga> entonces listo, me agendo el lunes y miro a ver qué onda
<Anianga> aja
<PabloRubianes> podriamos tener una reunion el lunes a ver que onda
<PabloRubianes> tipo a las 22
<PabloRubianes> yo mando mail y vemos que sale
<Anianga> cuanto tiempo se suelen extender las reuniones?
<PabloRubianes> 1 hora
<Anianga> okas, yo confirmo mi asistencia
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que mientras esta la reunion
<PabloRubianes> no irse por las ramas
<Anianga> lógico
<Anianga> para eso venir antes o irse después
<PabloRubianes> y cuando temrmina los que quieren hablan de lo que quieran
<PabloRubianes> vos sos de montevideo?
<Anianga> si señor
<Anianga> vos?
<PabloRubianes> si, del cordon
<Anianga> casi, yo del centro
<Anianga> listo, entonces quedamos así y me doy una vuelta el lunes
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> o entra un dia de noche
<Anianga> claro
<PabloRubianes> que siempre hay algun conectado
<Anianga> pasa que yo me levanto a las 5 am
<PabloRubianes> asi vas conociendo a la gente
<Anianga> marco tarjeta a las 6
<PabloRubianes> aph
<Anianga> me adapto a las reuniones de las 22
<Anianga> pero...
<PabloRubianes> si, ta bravo
<Anianga> si
<Anianga> ojo, todo tiene sus cosas buenas, a las 14 horas me pianto
<Anianga> y estoy libre
<PabloRubianes> si eso ta genial
<Anianga> (sobre todo los viernes)
<Anianga> pero trato de meterle algún día tipo 21, 22 horas
<PabloRubianes> si es muy bien horario mirandolo asi
<Anianga> y el lunes me doy una vuelta segura
<PabloRubianes> dale
<Anianga> estupendo
<PabloRubianes> yo mando mails a la lista para armar
<Anianga> nos estamos viendo
<Anianga> ahí va
<PabloRubianes> dale saludos!
<Anianga> salute
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-03
<ratman> holas magu
<magu42> holas ratman 
<ratman> que tal 
<magu42> todo bien
<ratman> yo dormido 
<ratman> ayer me acoste a la 1
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> y me levante a las 5 y 15
<magu42> es mucho!!!
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> uhh
<magu42> eso si que es mucho
<ratman> tengo un humor jeje
<magu42> que corno hacés a esa hora?
<magu42> vas al laburo?
<ratman> me fuu a trabajar
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> estás solo , quien te abre?
<ratman> en el laburo siempre hay guardia
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> y después de 8 horas te vas
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> a no ser que me tenga que quedar
<magu42> ahh , ta bueno
<magu42> uh
<ratman> porque estallo algo 
<magu42> entoces no le veo la gracia
<magu42> entonces*
<ratman> uno apuesta a que no pasara
<magu42> ahh  jaja
<magu42> ratman⟿ en que quedó  ReApprovalApplication2014  veo que quedó donde la dejamos
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> maniana voy a ver de meterle a eso 
<magu42> el road map que iba a hacer pablo 
<ratman> me hago la lista y la mando a ver que sale
<magu42> en inglés
<magu42> faltaba eso creo
<ratman> bueno habra que defenderse
<ratman> la hare yo 
<magu42> te ayudo con mi modesto inglés
<ratman> impeca
<magu42> tratemos de no esperar a ultimo momento para ponernos a escribir
<magu42> como de costumbre
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> voy a acostarme se me tan cerrando los ojos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> dale ratman 
<magu42> nos leemos otro dia y seguimos con eso
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ marcá ausencia
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ubuntero> hols
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> me podrian dar una ayuda?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-04
<ubuntero> Estimados todos, tengo algunas dudas sobre algunos temas de linux
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-05
<ratman> ta maniana
<seedwalk> buens
<seedwalk> buenas
<ratman> holas
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> boinas
<ratman> como va
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> vos?
<ratman> bien por suerte hoy dormi jejeje
<magu42> +1
<ratman> tengo ue ponerme a hcer aullo 
<ratman> voy a ver si en un rato me despavilo
<magu42> aullo es aquello?
<ratman> lo del reproval
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> ahi va  , entendí bien
<ratman> he tado a mil con lo de samba
<ratman> 4
<magu42> casi instalo uno hace un rato , al final me arrepentí , y decidi irme
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> recuerdo que no es facil configurarlo
<ratman> si quieres luego lo hablamso
<magu42> sip
<ratman> ya casi me hice un tutorial 
<magu42> D+
<magu42> quiero 
<magu42> https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/MpDMCeaUi3K
<magu42> ahora aceptan a MATE como oficial
<magu42> minga 
<magu42> ahora xfce
<ratman> :)
<magu42> viene de aca
<magu42> http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/2014/07/05/el-escritorio-mate-se-convierte-en-un-sabor-oficial-de-ubuntu/
<magu42> me olvidaba
<magu42> recomendado un core dos duo ????   que consume k
<magu42> ésta gente?
<ratman> no entendi
<magu42> se me escapo un enter
<magu42> era asi
<magu42> recomendado un core dos duo ????   que consume ésta gente???  drogas ??
<ratman> por
<ratman> a esta asltura
<ratman> anda a comprar un p4
<magu42> leé los requisitos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> yo ahora estoy en debian con MATE y no consume tanto , pero ta , es lo que dicen ellos
<ratman> sip
<magu42> igual 
<magu42> AGUANTE XFCE !!!!!!
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-06
<ratman> t amañana
<ubuntero> hola 
<ratman> holsa
<ratman> que friooo
<CarlosNeyPastor> verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para colmo llueve
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas ratman ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola al reto que no sea bot
<ratman> ahi voy 
<ratman> tirando 
<ratman> sin estufa
<ratman> peleando con debian pero ya lo tengo vencido a mis pies
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> y alli 
<ratman> a ver CarlosNeyPastor si lees los mails
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> con frio, le gane a apache y al router, ahora tengo un servidorsito apache 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por?
<ratman> porque mande 
<ratman> y solo magu y pablo 
<ratman> contestaron 
<CarlosNeyPastor> el roadmap?
<ratman> por lo menso +1 o -1
<ratman> o ratman deja de fumar
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> tampoco es para tanto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy retomando launchpad
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<ratman> lo mismo que eduardo 
<ratman> es signo de vida
<ratman> si se entiende
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> oks
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon 
<ratman> sino solo veo charla de 3
<CarlosNeyPastor> a partir de ahora contesto por lo menos un leido 
<ratman> es lo malo de los mails
<ratman> uno no sabe
 * ratman prefiero ser franco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta bien 
 * CarlosNeyPastor pide disculpas por no contestar por lo menos un leido 
<ratman> no e spara tanto pero crei que merecia decirse
<ratman> como te fue con bnaidea
<ratman> je
 * ratman el frio del canal retorno
<ratman> jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<CarlosNeyPastor> ah 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te cuento 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo router administrado por mi de nuevo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> je 
<CarlosNeyPastor> j e
<ratman> que le pegastes
<ratman> para adminsitrarlo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> un TL-WR940N
<CarlosNeyPastor> TP Link 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es lo mejor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta que no me compre el Cisco me sirve
<ratman> pa que un cisco 
<ratman> ojo con esos
<CarlosNeyPastor> por?
<CarlosNeyPastor> un wrt quiero 
<ratman> no vayas a clavarte como yo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que te paso?
<ratman> ni para flashearlo me sirve
<ratman> jejej
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero cual te compraste?
<CarlosNeyPastor> este quiero 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cisco WRT54GS 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en realidad es Linksys 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero es Cisco 
<ratman> Linksys E4200 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo vi a ese nu nca 
<CarlosNeyPastor> personalmente
<CarlosNeyPastor> tan malo esta?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> es tipo platillo
<ratman> ya vengo
<CarlosNeyPastor> {sirve para ponerle una tazita por lo menos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> creo que se caeria
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajjaa
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero uqe es lo tan malo uqe tinene?
<ratman> poca memoria
<CarlosNeyPastor> memoria de?
<ratman> por ejemplo si quiciera poner un wrt 
<ratman> tendria que ver si entra un minimal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> un que?
<ratman> una imagen muy chica
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahhhhhhhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual no entendi mucho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<ratman> https://openwrt.org/
<ratman> calisto, estas
<ratman> no pjjje
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> el viejo casi le tira el laptop a mi hermano 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nooo
<CarlosNeyPastor> que viaje
<CarlosNeyPastor> che p
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no tenia ese detalle
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.tp-link.com/resources/simulator/941_v5/index.htm
<ratman> cual
<CarlosNeyPastor> ese es el firmware que tengo en el router
<CarlosNeyPastor> las categorias g n y demas
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca las tome en cuenta
<CarlosNeyPastor> jej
<ratman> hehe
<ratman> bueno pues ya sabes
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero eso solo cuenta en la lan 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> o tambien si entro desde afuera de mi casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> a un escritorio vnc por ejemplo
<ratman> eso en wifi
<ratman> cuando uses el laptop sin cable
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi va
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-01
<spix-uy> Hola amigos ╚(•⌂•)╝ de Ubuntu-uy!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-03
 * jara saludos a todos
<EmilioUy> la miercoles que eran pocos 
<EmilioUy> buenas tardes gente
#ubuntu-uy 2017-07-06
<nachitoxonline> hi
<nachitoxonline> alguien me puede ayudar
<nachitoxonline> tengo un problema con raspberry pi3
<nachitoxonline> instale ubuntu mate 
<nachitoxonline> con varios servicios ej php
<nachitoxonline> mysql
<nachitoxonline> etc
<nachitoxonline> el problema es que cuando instalo xrdp
<nachitoxonline> no me conecta a la sesion remota actual sino me abre otra sesion ?
<nachitoxonline> alguien me puede guiar ?
<nachitoxonline> gracias
<magu42> hola nachitoxonline , quien puede saber de eso es barbanegra . pero tiene marcada ausencia
<barbanegra> holas
<magu42> jeje ,  te llamé 
<barbanegra> ni idea che, nunca use una raspy ni xrdp pero me fijo a ver
<magu42> pahh  pensé que te gustaban esos chiches
<barbanegra> nachitoxonline: https://askubuntu.com/questions/133343/how-do-i-set-up-xrdp-session-that-reuses-an-existing-session
<barbanegra> magu42: tengo un arduino
<magu42> ahhh  por ahi iban los tiros
<barbanegra> nachitoxonline: con eso lo sacas andando
<magu42> +1
<magu42> nas
